# Microbial inoculants for the root zone - beneficial?



## Kate Boyce-Miles (May 3, 2021)

I wondered what are growers' experiences of using microbial inoculants for slipper orchids, if they have noticed any beneficial or negative effects? 
I am interested in this product:








Advanced Nutrients - Tarantula Liquid


Designed by a team of top scientists dedicated to making products of excellence Manufactured to the highest possible standards by Advanced Nutrients Contains 11 super-microbes which work hand-in-hand with the roots of your plants Works as an excellent complement to VooDoo Juice Use right the way...




www.onestopgrowshop.co.uk


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 4, 2021)

I use a B. subtilis product from Dynagro and I think it helps. I still fight some fungal and bacterial rot, but much less I think.


----------



## Ray (May 4, 2021)

@DrLeslieEe What Dyna-Gro product is that? I don't see it on their website.

@Kate Boyce-Miles

Here's a summary I put together about my own learnings and experiences using "plant probiotics".

They all work, but the more species introduced, the better, as the results are primarily due to each one's unique exudates. If you cannot find a commercial product, try fermenting some Brewer's yeast for a couple of weeks, then apply the diluted liquor to your plants as a drench.

Without a doubt (in my mind, anyway), the Inocucor product out of Montreal was the best one going, but they ceased production about 16 months ago, courtesy of investment bankers.


----------



## Kate Boyce-Miles (May 9, 2021)

Ray said:


> @DrLeslieEe What Dyna-Gro product is that? I don't see it on their website.
> 
> @Kate Boyce-Miles
> 
> ...


Thank you Ray.

I have started using this product:




__





TNC MycorrHydro - Mycorrhizae for Hydroponics | The Nutrient Company


Mycorrhizal fungi designed specifically for indoor gardening when Hydroponics is in use. If using a substrate such as coir choose TNC MycorrPlus




thenutrientcompany.com


----------



## SuperPaph (May 10, 2021)

Ray said:


> If you cannot find a commercial product, try fermenting some Brewer's yeast for a couple of weeks, then apply the diluted liquor to your plants as a drench.


Ray, how this fermented obtained solution works?


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2021)

I'm not certain of the optimal formula, but a teaspoon of yeast plus a cup of some sugar (or molasses or maple syrup, etc.) in a gallon of water ought to do. Let it ferment for a week or more and then add a couple of ounces of that liquid to a gallon of irrigation water.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 19, 2021)

Ray said:


> @DrLeslieEe What Dyna-Gro product is that? I don't see it on their website.
> 
> @Kate Boyce-Miles
> 
> ...


Sorry not Dynacare but Grotek. Pics below:


----------



## PhragNewbie021 (May 19, 2021)

Can this be purchased in the U.S.? Or only in Canada?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 19, 2021)

PhragNewbie021 said:


> Can this be purchased in the U.S.? Or only in Canada?


Not sure... check the website on back on bottle?


----------



## PhragNewbie021 (May 19, 2021)

Thanks.


----------



## Ray (May 20, 2021)

PhragNewbie021 said:


> Can this be purchased in the U.S.? Or only in Canada?


You'll note from the label that it contains two bacteria species, both known to be beneficial to plants. With such products, the more species, the better, as each has its own secretions that affect the plant and its growing environment.

Rather than trying to find that product in the US, or paying an exorbitant amount to ship it here, consider using Quantum-Total instead. It is readily available (from me or through Amazon), and contains those bacteria and several more, some of which are nitrogen-fixing, and some photosynthetic, making fertilizer and fuel (sugars) right within the plant. 

I looked into sending some to Leslie, but it is prohibited to ship live microorganisms into Canada.


----------



## TropiCool (May 20, 2021)

I wonder what the equivalent is here in Europe....


----------



## Anca86 (May 20, 2021)

TropiCool said:


> I wonder what the equivalent is here in Europe....


I use TNC Mycorr Hydro. Maybe @Ray can tell us if it is the equivalent of what he is using/selling.


----------



## PhragNewbie021 (May 20, 2021)

Thanks Ray I will.


----------



## Ray (May 20, 2021)

Anca86 said:


> I use TNC Mycorr Hydro. Maybe @Ray can tell us if it is the equivalent of what he is using/selling.


Equivalent, no, but different - and definitely worth trying.

In all such products, do not be looking for an apparent change. it's more of a "realization" after a while that "Hey! I'm not getting any rots!"


----------

